# Audiotechnology Cquenze 5"



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

This is a very beefy 5" mid, which looks similar to Dynaudio and Max-fidelity but far more robust with a larger magnet and heavier cast frame.

Although the BL curve isn't quite as nice as the Cquenze 8", for a 5" driver it certainly has alot of potential with a healthy 5mm of 1 way xmax and a rather high sensitivity of ~88db [email protected] for it's size. Those who appreciate the classic Dynaudio sound... detailed yet forgiving, and low coloration will like this driver for it's ability to play louder and lower, without signs of strain. The 5" also has a significantly more extended top end response, and could possibly be used without a tweeter (although I wouldn't recommend it).

This is definitely one of the nicest 5" driver's I've had a chance to listen to, and wouldn't hesitate to place it up there with the Scan-Speak revelator (more robust sounding), Focal Utopia (more character), or Seas Excel (more exacting).


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Robust? Exacting? Please help a foreinger out here!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the review, Mr. Dang  

Besides the fact that the AT's sound VERY good, they are also of the highest build quality that I've ever seen...


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the review dang.  

I would love to get my hands on a pair of the Cquenze 8"... too bad i can't afford them at this point... 

Leo


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

do you have any pics of them, and maybe a place to get them?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.audiotechnology.dk/iz.asp?id=4|a|134|||

It's about $500 I believe including duties.

Robust - as in heavier, warmer, full bodied.
Exacting - detailed, high resolution

Essentially, I find the AT Cquenze 5" to have a far wider usable bandwidth than the Dyns, greater dynamic capability, and similar tonality. All subjective of course.


----------



## tktran303 (Dec 30, 2005)

hi npdang,

LOL.

This is exactly what happens when we try to give subjective descriptions to loudspeakers.

This is why I prefer to see FR, CSD, off-axis, and harmonic distortion plots. <sigh>


----------



## Nothingness (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish the Seas Excel Magnesium coned drivers had the same motor and could play as high without problems as these can. That would really be something, particularly for in car where the off-axis makes using the Seas with anything other than a brute type dome nearly impossible. Nice to see some good words about a poly plop plop driver.


----------

